# Sexing Argentines?



## povmichael123 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was wondering how do you go about sexing an Argentine Tegu. I want to know what to look for besides size and head shape for when my store gets the babies!


----------



## jim_m (Oct 29, 2008)

There is no 100% way to sex a Tegu as for as know.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you talking about a hatchling or adult? If you're talking about a hatchling 
Bobby is the expert on that. He's able to probe them and be 90% accurate. Our herp vet said he won't probe them until they're at least 6" snout to vent, maybe 3 months old. They're so small it's very risky.

Adult males have jowls and bumps near the vent.
http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=279&highlight=sexing


----------



## Schnab (Oct 31, 2008)

How old do they have to be before you can feel the bumps near the vent? Cose I'm starting to think that mine's a female.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2008)

At about 2 feet long. It'll become more obvious as they get older.

But probing, by a person experienced in probing lizards, would let you know the sex a bit earlier. The problem is finding a herp vet, experienced in probing, that will do it for you.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 24, 2009)

Well cant bobby tell some how by some kinda vent pattern on males?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 25, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> Well cant bobby tell some how by some kinda vent pattern on males?


He said he can but hasn't posted any pictures.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

Well Bobby what do you think? This seems to be a hot topic since you created this site. Can would you please dig through you pics and show us the scale vent pattern on males versus females. I want to learn how to somewhat sex a tegu without probing or waiting for ever looking for buttons or feeling for bumps.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't recall saying there is a vent pattern in babies, the only ways to tell are head shape (sometimes hard to tell), probing and in high contrast reds the bright red feet, or waiting on them to get big enough to feel/see the buttons.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

well shucks!


----------

